# Emmie's E.R. visit



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Last night at 9pm I put the dogs to 'bed'. I always give them a good night snack. The vet suggested Glucosomine and chroindotin (sp?) so I use Happy Hips. Duck formula. She has had these for 3 years! Last night about 10-15 minutes after she had finished, I heard this really bad reverse sneezing, and then a cough, and finally she vomited up frothy foam. NO happy hip pieces. This went on until midnight, when I called the ER and they said bring her in. (This is the dog that has focal seizures and is on meds) They examined her and of course she didn't cough for the vet! The vet said she thought this was a reaction to a 'scratched' throat, and that she'd be better soon. They gave her a shot for nausea, and told me to bring her back if she continued to cough, or vomit. $150! Actually not bad. She is better. Ate this am. Slept alot today. 

I am worried because she is slightly wobbly in her rear legs. That is probably due to the potassium bromide we added for her focal seizures. I skipped one dose of the potassium bromide today. Will talk with our own vet tomorrow.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh dear, I hope she gets better quickly, that is a scare.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep an eye on her as the Happy Hips brand is made in China and some have been recalled. She might be having a reaction. Call your normal Vet and ask what to do.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Emmie is back to herself. She is going in for a recheck this PM. I cut up the duck breast jerky into smaller pieces and that helped.The other dogs did not get sick at all, so hopefully this was a 'scratched' throat syndrome.


----------

